# heat transfers on bathing suits



## ctardif (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know of a company that can produce heat transfers that will stay on bathing suits. The suits are for a swim team made of lycra and spandex. We tried vinyl film for bathing suits last season but by the end of the season the film started peeling off somewhat. We were thinking that maybe there is a company that specifically makes transfers for swim teams. Thank you. Cynde


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Are the swimsuits pre-made? What colour? If they are light coloured, you may want to look into dye-sublimation printing. We do quite a bit of printing on lycra, works really well - with dye sublimation the design will get DYED into the fabric, so peeling off and cracking won't be an issue.


----------



## mary butler (May 31, 2011)

does anyone know of any heat transfer material for bathing suits?


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

siser has a stretch vinyl


----------



## Cali514 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stahls.com check under Transfer Material and look for a transfer for Lycra and Spandex. I don't remember the make or model.

Hope this helps


----------



## TDF1011 (May 24, 2011)

Hello Cynde, we manufacture films that work on all fabrics. Especially Lycra. Most important you will need a film that has stretch and REBOUND. Anything else will pucker after you have worn the bathing suit a few times or get it wet. Are you look for a printable. Would you like a sample sent so you can try it before you buy it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Cali514 said:


> Stahls.com check under Transfer Material and look for a transfer for Lycra and Spandex. I don't remember the make or model.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks, Lycra and spandex are polyester based fabrics so the choices are many...if you had issues with peeling, I would guess that maybe the swimsuit also contains nylon or possibly you had a pressure issue when applying due to the small area on suits.

My top recommendation from our line up would be either Gorilla Grip II for a single color design or Solutions Opaque for full color logos.

Both products have faired well for these applications as well as stretch fabrics...

Dye sublimation is also a great option if your suits are white or if someone can custom manufacturer the suit (cut and sew) from scratch such as Teamwork Athletics ADV program for other sports.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

We are a sporting goods store that also has in house Embroidery, laser cutting engraving, Dye sublimation, and lot's of Stahls heat transfer jobs for our schools and sports associations.
ONE being 2 swim team associations.

We tried , *"Gorrilla Grip II"* and it lasted about 1 hour in the pool. 80% Fell right off!
It seemed to be on there Really good when the job was fnished on 200 suits.!
Stretched it, dunk in water test.. A OK... But once kids put them on and jump/swim/bake in the sun,?
TYR and Speedo are the two brands we sell and decorate.
All the equipment we use is the best we can find out there, and we follow the instructions quite closely.
Sometimes tweek when necessary(or so we think necessary).

We actually don't have a lot of luck with transfer vinyl on many applications... VERY Discouraging.

Our next purchase will be a Versacam 300 if we like the demo.
Would like to see if those materials have better adhesion, but the ability to add full colour on our sports teams logo's and signage/decals etc.. is our reason.


----------



## G Proctor (Sep 30, 2017)

stevegamble said:


> We are a sporting goods store that also has in house Embroidery, laser cutting engraving, Dye sublimation, and lot's of Stahls heat transfer jobs for our schools and sports associations.
> ONE being 2 swim team associations.
> 
> We tried , *"Gorrilla Grip II"* and it lasted about 1 hour in the pool. 80% Fell right off!
> ...


What material did you end up going with?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello. have you tried the Results film, used to be called TopDog.


----------

